# Adding scrren printing and DTG



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

So I want to add screen printing and DTG to our embroidery. I will use a fulfillment company for this. I have no problem using stock images, especially for family reunion and sports shirts. 

Are there fulfillment companies out there with an online designing feature?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You want a design tool to create your own designs or a design tool for your customers. The big two platforms are DecoNetwork and Inksoft for making a store/s with a design tool.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Those look great, but for now the pricing is kind of high, especially with Inksoft. But I like them. So I guess I need a design tool to create designs for my customers then send that to a contract printer.

I'd like a program that works like the online ones. Maybe T-SHirt Factory. I'll have to check into that.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

There are a lot of online design tools available. Also, if you sign-up with Bodek and Rhodes (you will want to do this if you do contract printing) they have a design tool for your online account that you can place in your own site. It is free so can help get you going until a software like Deco, InkSoft, or one of the others fits your budget and or time to setup.

Inksoft also has a new tier out that lets you just have an online designer. This is very cost effective if you turn just a few sales per month.


----------

